

Five Men Agree To Stand Directly Under An Exploding Nuclear Bomb - 127001brewer
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/07/16/156851175/five-men-agree-to-stand-directly-under-an-exploding-nuclear-bomb

======
blakerson
Agree _d_ , NPR blog editors. It was 1957. Pretty sure the past tense is
warranted here.

You got me to click. Congratulations. Still, I'd expect that tactic from
Gawker, not NPR.

------
adrinavarro
Are there any details about the actual fate (in the long run) for these men?

~~~
kintamanimatt
A quick skim of the related NYTimes article [1] indicates that the cameraman
was alive at 82 in 2010.

[1]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/14/science/14atom.html?pagewa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/14/science/14atom.html?pagewanted=all)

~~~
georgemcbay
Just don't make him angry. You wouldn't like him when he's angry.

